# Catching fish on travel day to st.marks...



## 1eyefishing (Jun 11, 2017)

it's always good to be able to get out and catch a few fish on the same day you drive to Florida...
 I'll let y'all know if anything exciting happens during the rest of the week!


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 12, 2017)

hope you brought an umbrella! nice trout...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice trout bro! So, were you texting me in the photo to rub it in???!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 12, 2017)

Back at it again today.
Took a local out for a little while in exchange for his fish. Got all our limit on redfish plus a bunch of trout. 
Here is the pic of the day...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 12, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nice trout bro! So, were you texting me in the photo to rub it in???!!




No way...?


----------

